# Anyone ever have Zyrtec



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just gave Bella Zyrtec because of her allergies. The vet recommended that I give it to her. Has anyone done this and how was your experience ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I meant to say given


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

she is a young puppy and the vet already diagnosed allergies? I do give my 8 yr old who has been allergy tested zyrtec, it doesn't really help that much, neither does benedryl. Apoquel does stop the need to itch, but isn't a long term treatment, though much better than predisone.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> she is a young puppy and the vet already diagnosed allergies? I do give my 8 yr old who has been allergy tested zyrtec, it doesn't really help that much, neither does benedryl. Apoquel does stop the need to itch, but isn't a long term treatment, though much better than predisone.


Yeah she's to young for all this stuff to be happening to her. Can you explain hotspots to me because she has these patches and their not from mites or a ring worm


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Haven't done Zyrtec, have given Benadryl for a bit. Last time I brought him in, the vet gave us some prescribed antihistamine that began with a C (bottle is at home). It helped him stop scratching near as much, which helped stopped the skin infections he was getting from itching constantly, which had been contributing to MORE itchies. He had scratched and chewed himself bald in places - fur has finally grown back nicely and he doesn't scratch near as much anymore. Vet wants to do an allergy panel on him when he's a year old though if he gets back to lots of scratching.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

We've used Benadryl and Zyrtec both prescribed by vet. Zyrtec really didn't seem to help much in our case. Benadryl works better for us. We only give it when itching is severe and driving everyone crazy (causes drowsiness) or when a wound appears from scratching. Otherwise we try to manage environmental irritants with fresh water rinse offs when we can.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

all of these treatments suppress the symptoms and don't address the root cause , which is a digestive problem , food not broken down to the smallest molecules .


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Poor assimilation of nutrients. Like Carmen said, fix the digestive tract - natural pre and probiotics along with a limited ingredient diet.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I use Claritin for Remi during March/April/May due to pollen in the air. His eyes get very gunky. The rest of the year he is fine and doesn't need anything. I used Zyrtec, but I think Claritin worked better for us.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I have tried any number of things to help Newlie, most recently I have gotten him off his old dog food and gone to a limited ingredient dog food. I do think he is better but the scratching, flapping, licking his feet has not totally gone. I have been told, though, it might take 8 weeks on the new food before you can tell if it's really working or not. I bought some Zyrtec right before he started improving, but I bought the 10mg tablets, and I thought they made him a little lethargic so I went back to the Benedryl. I am not giving it to him regularly now, just when he seems to need it.


----------

